# Any Reason [temp readings gone]



## Gambit (Oct 7, 2004)

Ya my friend got an ati x800pro vivo, and I was telling him how great ATITool was and how I sold him on it was the fact that he cld keep an eye on temps of his card as I thut all x800 had temp support. Well he DL and installed .22 and no temp readings show up any reason for this if this has been asked b4 sorry I looked for like 45 min thro all temp posts and found nothing??? thank you for yur time!!!!


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 7, 2004)

hmm what does the log file say? did you enable temperature monitoring in the settings?


----------



## Gambit (Oct 8, 2004)

*Thanks*

Ya he had to enable it in settings hard for me to help him I dont have that option so I had no idea what to tell him thanks for yur help!!!!!


----------

